# هل يستمر الحب برغم البعد والمسافات



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

هل يستمر الحب برغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟





ماقيمة ان احب انسانا لا اجده بجانبي ؟؟



كلما رأيت شيئاً جميلا او احسست 

باحساس جميل اجد نفسي اردد كلمات اغنية :


آه لو كنت معي . وهذه الاه هي التي تشقيني دائما ..



عندما احب انسانا اريد ان اتمنى معه 


اشياء واشياء ومن الظلم 


ان اعيش العمر وكل ما اتمناه هو ان 


اراه ..!!



هل يمكن لكم ان تدركوا حجم المسافه


بين ان احلم مع انسان ... 



وبين ان يكون الحلم كله هو ان اراه ..!!!!



انه عذاب طويل للنفس ان احب انسانا لا


اجده بين يدي ..



ان الفراق والالم والوحشه مشاعر ثقيله


على نفسي ومن الظلم ان 


اعيش حياتي معها حتى ولو كان ذلك 


بسبب الحب .



ارجوك حاول ان ترى الصورة معي 



انسان تحبه و تجده بجوارك وتعيش 


معه ... 



و



انسان اخر تحبه ولا تجده ولا تعيش 


معه... ويفصل بينك وبينه الاف الاميال 



والمثل يقول البعيد عن العين بعيد عن 


القلب والقريب من العين قريب من 


القلب ...



ان الحب بدون تواصل شيء من الانتحار



ان نظرة بالعين اجمل من الف رساله..


وعندما تتصافح الايدي وتتعانق الاشواق


وتذوب الوحشه..



فان ذلك يتجاوز بكثير كل كلمات الشعراء


وتخيلاتهم..



ان الخيال احساس رائع وجميل لكننا 


لانستطيع ان نعيش عليه 



ولو انك خيرت فتاة تحب رجلا بعيدا لقالت


لك اتمنى ان يكون قريبا ونفس شيء 


للرجل 



ان الايادي الجميله والعيون الساحرة 


والشعر الناعم والوجه البشوش كل هذه


الملامح



ستكون اجمل ونحن نجلس امامها ومن 


الخطأ ان تكتفي بان نناجيها على بعد..



قد تكون من النوع الذي يحب ان يرى 


امواج البحر وهو جالس وحيدا على 


الشاطىء 



ولكني احب ان اصارع الموجه بكل جزء 


من كياني حتى ولو وجدت نفسي فجاه


على الشاطىء وسط الرمال ..



ساعتها سوف استريح قليلا واعود 


للامواج مره اخرى فمن جرب السباحه 


لاترضيه ابدا رمال الشاطى



​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

كلام فى غايه الروووووووووووووعه 

بجد حلو جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا فرارى 

المزيد من المواضيع الجميله دى​


----------



## tenaaaa (10 يناير 2009)

بجد روعه رووووووووعه
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## alfrid (10 يناير 2009)

*جميل جدا فعلا ربنا يباركك وشكرا كتير علي الروعه دي*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

صدقنى بيستمر لو فى سبب للبعد او ان البعد يكون مؤقت وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كلام فى غايه الروووووووووووووعه
> 
> بجد حلو جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



مرورك وتشجيعك وسام على صدرى

ميرسي ليكى يا كاندى على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> بجد روعه رووووووووعه
> تسلم ايديك​



شكراً ليكى على مروريك الحلو دة وتشجيعك

ميرسي ليكى والرب يباركَِك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

alfrid قال:


> *جميل جدا فعلا ربنا يباركك وشكرا كتير علي الروعه دي*​



انا اللى متشكر ليك على روعة ردك

الرب يعوضك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> صدقنى بيستمر لو فى سبب للبعد او ان البعد يكون مؤقت وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل



اخى الحبيب البعد فى الامثال جفا والقرب يريح القلوب

واذا كان لدينا قلب مجروح نساعده على الالتأم ولا ندعه ينزف ويزداد جرحه 

ميرسي على مرورك وتعليقك

الرب يدبر حياتك

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

*الحب لو حقيقى مش مجرد مشاعر زائفه لا  يقوى على هدمه بعاد او زمن .. فالحب الحقيقى له من القوه التى تجعله صلب لا ينحنى أمام فراق مهما طال ..ولا يهم أن العين لا ترى من تحب لان صورته تظل مطبوعه فى الذاكره وصوته لا يفارق اذنك أبدا .. أنا لست مع المثل القائل البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب والدليل على صدق كلامى قصص الحب التى أفترق اصحابها لاى سبب وظل الحب يعيش بداخلهم يرتوى بالذكريات فيزداد قوه مع مرور الزمن .. موضوع جميل يا فيرارى .. فى أنتظار المزيد .​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

*البعد بيعلم الجفا والنسيان*
*ميرسي فراااي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *الحب لو حقيقى مش مجرد مشاعر زائفه لا  يقوى على هدمه بعاد او زمن .. فالحب الحقيقى له من القوه التى تجعله صلب لا ينحنى أمام فراق مهما طال ..ولا يهم أن العين لا ترى من تحب لان صورته تظل مطبوعه فى الذاكره وصوته لا يفارق اذنك أبدا .. أنا لست مع المثل القائل البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب والدليل على صدق كلامى قصص الحب التى أفترق اصحابها لاى سبب وظل الحب يعيش بداخلهم يرتوى بالذكريات فيزداد قوه مع مرور الزمن .. موضوع جميل يا فيرارى .. فى أنتظار المزيد .​*



ميرسي ليكى يا دونا على المشاركة الجميلة وعلى تعليقك الاجمل

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *البعد بيعلم الجفا والنسيان*
> *ميرسي فراااي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ميرسي يا ميرو على مروريك الكريم

نورتى الموضوع

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

*كلام جميل جدااا

شكرا فيراري

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا
> 
> شكرا فيراري
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكراً ليك يا قمر على المشاركة

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير ferrari
موضوع جميل ورائع
بس صدقنى الحب الحقيقى بيستمر مهما كانت الظروف​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا فيرارى 
على الموضوع الجميل
ولكن الحب الحقيقى هو الحب الروحى 
وليس العينى وبالتالى لا يفرق معة مسافات 
حتى ولو كانت اميال وسنين فهو يقبع داخل جوارحنا
لا تؤثر فية امواج عاتية أو رياح قاسية ولا حتى بعاد وغربة
ودمت بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

> كلما رأيت شيئاً جميلا او احسست
> 
> باحساس جميل اجد نفسي اردد كلمات اغنية :
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل جدا 
وكلام فية احساس عالي
بس تعرف لو حب حقيقي بيستمر حتي رغم البعد والمسافات 

مرسي يا فيراري  

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (11 يناير 2009)

ايوه هيسدمر حتى لو كان اخر الدينيه 
مرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كتير ferrari
> موضوع جميل ورائع
> بس صدقنى الحب الحقيقى بيستمر مهما كانت الظروف​*



ميرسي خالص يا +بريسكلا+على المرور الكريم وعلى التعليق

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيرارى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ولكن الحب الحقيقى هو الحب الروحى
> وليس العينى وبالتالى لا يفرق معة مسافات
> ...



شكراً جزيلاً على المشاركة الحلوة يا وليم تل وميرسي على تعليقك الجامد

نورت الموضوع

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> وكلام فية احساس عالي
> بس تعرف لو حب حقيقي بيستمر حتي رغم البعد والمسافات
> 
> ...



ميرسي خالص على ذوقيك يا rgaa luswa نورتى الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتِك

​


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ايوه هيسدمر حتى لو كان اخر الدينيه
> مرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الرائع ده​



متشكر +pepo+ على المرور الجميل وعلى التعليق 

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## متيكو (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا عالكلمات المعبرة الجميلة وفعلا  والبعد عن الحبيبة شي صعب جدا  وتتمنى لو تشوفها لوبس لحظة  بس اه اه اه


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا عالكلمات المعبرة الجميلة وفعلا  والبعد عن الحبيبة شي صعب جدا  وتتمنى لو تشوفها لوبس لحظة  بس اه اه اه



ميرسي لك على المرور الجميل 

والتعليق الرائع

الرب يدبر امورك

​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

ماقيمة أن أحب أنسان لاأجدة بجانبى ؟؟
كلما رئيت شيئا جميلا باحساس جميل أجد نفسى أردد كلمات 
أغنية (( آة لو كنت معى ))
وهذة الآة هى التى تشقيتى دائما ..

عندما أحب أنسان أريد أن أتمنى معة أشياء وأشياء 
ومن الظلم أن أعيش العمر وكل ماأتمناة هو 
أن أراة ... ؟؟
هل يمكن لكم أن تدركوا حجم المسافة بين أن أحلم مع أنسان

وبين أن أكون الحلم كلة هو أن أراة ... ؟
أنة عذاب طويل للنفس أن أحب أنسانا لاأجدة بين يدى ..
فهل 
يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *malk (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

لو كان حب حقيقى هيستمر رغم بعد المسافات
لانك لو حبيتة بجد مش هتعرف تشوف حد غيرة
ومش هتلاقى اى حد ممكن يكون زية
يعنى هتلاقى الناس كلها زى بعضها ماعدا هو بس

دى راى انا
ممكن تقول انى رومانسية اوى وناس كتير بتعارضنى على كدة 

ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## zezza (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام و نعمة 

بس اخويا فى قاعدة بتقول ""out of sight out of heart  ""

يعنى البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب 

ازاى افضل احب حد هو بعيد عنى ....... بمعنى اصح احبه علشان ايه ؟؟ فى وقت فرحى مش بيكون معايا 
وقت حزنى بعد عنى ..اتعب مش بيكون جنبى ..,و...و....,و....

الواحد بيحب شخص من المواقف اللى بيعملها و من الاحساس المتبادل عنه 

ده اذا كان الحب الفطرى او الطبيعى زى حب الاب و الام ممكن يقل اذا كان حد منهم بعيد عن طفل مثلا 
الاب مسافر و الطفل مش بيشوفوا  هتلاقى البيبى ده بعيد عنه و قريب اكتر لامه علشان هى اللى دايما جنب منه ........ امال ايه الحال بقه  للحب العادى !!!!!!!!!

انا من رايى ان ما فيش حب يعيش اذا كان في مسافات 


ممكن اكون غلطانة بس هو ده رايى
سلام


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



*malk قال:


> لو كان حب حقيقى هيستمر رغم بعد المسافات
> لانك لو حبيتة بجد مش هتعرف تشوف حد غيرة
> ومش هتلاقى اى حد ممكن يكون زية
> يعنى هتلاقى الناس كلها زى بعضها ماعدا هو بس
> ...


*رأيى سليم وانا مش معارض ولا حاجة خالص*
*ميرسى للمشاركة *​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



zezza قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> بس اخويا فى قاعدة بتقول ""out of sight out of heart ""
> 
> ...


*ودة رأى اخى *
*سليم جدا*
*اممممممممممممم*
*بس بيحتاج تفكير اكتر *
*لانك صح بجد*
*شكرا للمشاركة *
**​


----------



## gonees (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاحساس دا صعب اوي بجد 
هو علي م اعتقد ان الحب هيستمر  اللي ان يتلاقي مع الشخص اللي ينسيه الحب دا  وهيكون سبب نسيانه الاساسي هو بعد المسافات 
بس بيفضل طول عمره يحترم الشخص دا لانه كان بيتمناه بس اكييييييييييييييد هيلوم عليه بعد المسافات  
ودا رايي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا بقول اه يا جوجو الحب بيستمر رغم المسافات
وبيبقا كل الحلم انك تشوفه فعلا
ميرسى على المواضيع الجامده دى*


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

يص يا صديقى
البعيد عن العين بعيد عن الشارب
يووووووووو القلب قصدى
الحب يستمر الا ان تنساة بحب اخر
شكرا​


----------



## go love (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

سؤال مهم اوى 
واجابتة بتتوقف على درجة حب الاتنين لبعض

 الحب لو  قوي وفعلا حب نابع من القلب فمش هيتأثر خالص دة 
هيزيد من درجة  الحــــــــــــــــب ....و الشوق والاشتياق  
وتخلي الحب دايما على بركان من نار دايما قايد ميطنفيش 



ام لو حب ضعيف مهزوز 
فمع البعد
 وضعف  درجة الحب بجانب ضغوط نفسية

اكيد هيموت بسرعة لان زرعة مزروعة بالا جذور  مع عدم وجود من يرويها 
هتموت بسرعة او تبحث عن من يرويها​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



> سؤال مهم اوى
> واجابتة بتتوقف على درجة حب الاتنين لبعض
> 
> الحب لو قوي وفعلا حب نابع من القلب فمش هيتأثر خالص دة
> ...


*موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو

وجو  سبقني وقال راي بالضبط 

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

شئ جميل
انت كده وصلت العنوان المظبوط
بص ياعم
انا من بلد في مصر وحبيبه عمري وروحي تبعد عني مسافه 600 كيلو متر
ومن تاريخ 11/2007
وان ماشفتهاش وبالرغم من كده انا بحبها
 موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
ومش ينفع يكون حد بدالها او يحل مكانها مع ان حواليا ناس كتير جدا نفسها بس اقول اه عليها
وبنفس المشاعر عندها كمان وربنا يكمل الخطوبه في شهر 8 اللي جاي والكل معزوم فندق ايزيس اسوان
الحب احساس يتخطي حدود المكان والزمان
شكرااا للموضوع​


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

*لو كان حب حقيقي وصادق حيستمر طبعا​*


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



ابن المصلوب قال:


> شئ جميل
> 
> انت كده وصلت العنوان المظبوط
> بص ياعم
> ...


*مش هقولك حاجة اكتر من ان*
*ربنا يكمل بخير*
*ويارتنى لو كنت بمصر وكنت اقدر ابارك لك بنفسى*
*الف الف الف مبروك اخى العزيز الغالى*
*ربنا يتمم بخير*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *لو كان حب حقيقي وصادق حيستمر طبعا​*


*اكيد يا رنا*
*نورتى بمرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



gonees قال:


> *الاحساس دا صعب اوي بجد​*
> *هو علي م اعتقد ان الحب هيستمر اللي ان يتلاقي مع الشخص اللي ينسيه الحب دا وهيكون سبب نسيانه الاساسي هو بعد المسافات *
> *بس بيفضل طول عمره يحترم الشخص دا لانه كان بيتمناه بس اكييييييييييييييد هيلوم عليه بعد المسافات *
> 
> *ودا رايي*​


*اشكرك لرأيك الجميل*
*نورت بلمشاركة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> *انا بقول اه يا جوجو الحب بيستمر رغم المسافات*
> *وبيبقا كل الحلم انك تشوفه فعلا*
> *ميرسى على المواضيع الجامده دى*


*ميرسى يا كوكى على رأيك ومرورك ومشاركتك *
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



sony_33 قال:


> يص يا صديقى
> 
> البعيد عن العين بعيد عن الشارب
> يووووووووو القلب قصدى
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورت*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



go love قال:


> سؤال مهم اوى​
> واجابتة بتتوقف على درجة حب الاتنين لبعض​
> الحب لو قوي وفعلا حب نابع من القلب فمش هيتأثر خالص دة
> هيزيد من درجة الحــــــــــــــــب ....و الشوق والاشتياق
> ...


*بجد رأيك تمام*
*مشكور اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو​*
> 
> *وجو سبقني وقال راي بالضبط *​
> 
> *مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


*اهم شيء تواجدك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*شكرا ليكى *
*ورأيك تمام بردو*
**
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

*بص يا سيدي مادام في حب قوي ومبني علي اثاث كويس هستمر مهما كانت الظروف لكن لو مش مبني علي اثاث كويس هيبقي اي شوية هوا هيطره علي طول يارب تكون وجهة نظري وصلت

مرسيه علي الموضوع هائل ده​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



zezza قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> بس اخويا فى قاعدة بتقول ""out of sight out of heart  ""
> 
> ...



*انا مع زيزا في الرأي
البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب
شكرا ياجو للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويساعدك​*


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



jesus156 قال:


> *بص يا سيدي مادام في حب قوي ومبني علي اثاث كويس هستمر مهما كانت الظروف لكن لو مش مبني علي اثاث كويس هيبقي اي شوية هوا هيطره علي طول يارب تكون وجهة نظري وصلت​*
> 
> 
> *مرسيه علي الموضوع هائل ده*​


*ميرسى ليكى ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتى اختنا العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



gogoragheb قال:


> *انا مع زيزا في الرأي​*
> *البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب*
> *شكرا ياجو للموضوع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويساعدك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورت يا جوجو*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*

اخى العزيز الحب ممكن ان يستمر ولكن لاى مدى لسنه لسنتين هل ستظل تعشق تلك الانسانه مع بعد المسافات ومع مشاغل الحياه هل ستظل تحبها على الرغم من انك لن تراه فى راى الشخصى اذا كان سيظل سيظل قليلا جدا وسترى ما قلته لك يتحقق فى الايام الجايه ولكن كل شخص يحب له قوانينه فى الحب مع كل هذه الاراء من المحتمل ان يظل الحب حتى ولو كانت من نصيب شخص اخر هذا هو الحب دوما بدون قوانين او حتى اراء فالحب لكل انسان حب مختلف عن الانسان الاخر ماذا يجب ان تفعل ان تنظر لنفسك جيدا هل هذا الحب سيتوج باكليل زواج وان كنت متاكد من ذلك فلك ان تحب وان لم تكن متاكد فعليك بالنسيان لان الامر سيكون صعب عليك جدا ان تحب ولا ترى ان تسمع ولا تشاهد
هذا راى اتمنى لك حياه سعيده مليئه بالحب والسعاده
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل يستمر الحــــب رغم البعد والمسافات ؟؟؟؟؟*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> اخى العزيز الحب ممكن ان يستمر ولكن لاى مدى لسنه لسنتين هل ستظل تعشق تلك الانسانه مع بعد المسافات ومع مشاغل الحياه هل ستظل تحبها على الرغم من انك لن تراه فى راى الشخصى اذا كان سيظل سيظل قليلا جدا وسترى ما قلته لك يتحقق فى الايام الجايه ولكن كل شخص يحب له قوانينه فى الحب مع كل هذه الاراء من المحتمل ان يظل الحب حتى ولو كانت من نصيب شخص اخر هذا هو الحب دوما بدون قوانين او حتى اراء فالحب لكل انسان حب مختلف عن الانسان الاخر ماذا يجب ان تفعل ان تنظر لنفسك جيدا هل هذا الحب سيتوج باكليل زواج وان كنت متاكد من ذلك فلك ان تحب وان لم تكن متاكد فعليك بالنسيان لان الامر سيكون صعب عليك جدا ان تحب ولا ترى ان تسمع ولا تشاهد
> هذا راى اتمنى لك حياه سعيده مليئه بالحب والسعاده
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


*شكرا لرأيك ومشاركتك معانا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 فبراير 2010)

كلام فى منتهى الروعه والجمال والتعبير
بس يعمل ايه الانسان اللى وقع فى المشكله دى وحب حد بعيد عنه الاف الاميال 
انا اعرف ناس بيحبوا بعض وبعادك جدا فى المسافات عن بعض 
يعنى اعرف ناس حب بين الجنسين وناس حب صداقه ونفس الشخص واقع فى الاتنين صديقه وحبيبه الاتنين بعاد عنه فى المسافه 
شكلها الدنيا غاويه تتعبه فى كل حياته 
بس بيشكر ربنا على كل حال
بس اعذرنى انا مش مع المقوله اللى بتقول اللى بعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب والعكس
انت عارف صدقنى اذا وجد الحب داخل القلب فانه يكسر كل القيود والحواجز وتظل صورة المحبوب دائما امام العين ومحفوره داخل القلب مهما ابعدت المسافات التلاقى عينا لعين
اعذرونى للاطاله


----------



## Nemo (8 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع هايل وكله فى الصميم. بس فعلا فى ناس بتفضل حد يكون بعيد بيحبه عن انسان قريب ولسه بيعرفه جديد
لكن بصراحة أنا بافضل ان اللى أحبه يكون قريب منى على الاقل لما احتاجه الاقى ايد حنينه جنبى


----------

